# Nerja 2009



## lea7884 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi, 

Me and my boyfriend are wanting to move out to Nerja in March 2009. We are looking for a long term let, 1/2 bedroom apartment/townhouse in central Nerja. We have googled and come up with some agents and am aware that an agent can be costly but could anybody pass on any details of recommended agents or anything that you think we may find useful. 

Thanks.


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

lea7884 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me and my boyfriend are wanting to move out to Nerja in March 2009. We are looking for a long term let, 1/2 bedroom apartment/townhouse in central Nerja. We have googled and come up with some agents and am aware that an agent can be costly but could anybody pass on any details of recommended agents or anything that you think we may find useful.
> 
> Thanks.


How Do.

Villasol seems to be the largest in nerja. no finders fees.

Drooby


----------



## espmar (Jan 15, 2009)

Try Edwards Estates in Nerja. Large selection of long term properties.


----------



## marks (Jan 24, 2009)

I know some one who has a fantastic apartment to rent 2 bed if you are interested i will get you more info and photos


----------



## maro4me (Feb 4, 2009)

lea7884 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me and my boyfriend are wanting to move out to Nerja in March 2009. We are looking for a long term let, 1/2 bedroom apartment/townhouse in central Nerja. We have googled and come up with some agents and am aware that an agent can be costly but could anybody pass on any details of recommended agents or anything that you think we may find useful.
> 
> Thanks.


hi try have you looked at maro its not to far from nerja and its lovely and some propertys are cheaper i live there so if you need help give me a shout ok x


----------



## ThenameisBond (Jun 9, 2009)

Hiya,
You could contact the people at Villas Costa del Sol rural self catering holiday Villas and apartments for rent in Nerja Spain and ask what they have to offer long term. there is also Private Villas for rent Nerja, Villas for hire with pools Costa del Sol,Private holiday villas with pools Nerja who have private rental houses in Nerja and may be able to help you.


----------

